# Fenster, dass sich "nicht schließen" lässt



## Megataurus (22. April 2006)

Hi,
kann mir jemand (bitte) ein Skript schreiben, dass folgendes kann:

Wenn man es schließt, soll es sich als PopUp wieder öffnen, sodass man es nicht mehr los wird.

Was soll das? Keine Sorge, ich betreibe keine pr0n-Seite oder sowas. ist nur nen Jucks zwischen mir und ein paar Freunden und ich will sie auf der Seite "einsperren".

Wäre natürlich SEHR GEIL wenn man irgendwo nen Eingabefeld hat, dass einem ermöglicht durch Eingabe eines PW das Fenster DOCH zu schließen... aber das wäre das i-Tüpfelchen...

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet...


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. April 2006)

Wenn du möchtest, dass dir jemand etwas schreibt, stelle bitte im Jobforum einen Auftrag ein...unter Berücksichtigung der dortigen Regeln


----------

